# cottage cheese



## 1simple (Jun 12, 2012)

how much cottage cheese you can eat per day? 
I eat about 1KG , its just so convenient for protein in regards to taste, cost and ease of eating, is this ok?


----------



## iam (Jun 13, 2012)

1simple said:


> how much cottage cheese you can eat per day?
> I eat about 1KG , its just so convenient for protein in regards to taste, cost and ease of eating, is this ok?



as much as you want 
massive sodium so yes it can be bad


----------



## Andy.R (Jun 14, 2012)

iam said:


> as much as you want
> massive sodium so yes it can be bad



Is not a problem as long as you don't have high BP
So you can eat as much as you want.


----------



## platt00 (Jun 15, 2012)

I eat cottage cheese all day long, no problem at all


----------



## mr62 (Jun 18, 2012)

the only downside I can think of is possible burn out imo


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 18, 2012)

iam said:


> as much as you want
> massive sodium so yes it can be bad



If your bulking or just adding size eat what you like but
if your getting contest ready then you have to be a little
more careful.


----------



## MinMax (Jun 19, 2012)

dry curd = no sodium


----------



## drfpsycho (Jun 20, 2012)

Freeze cottage cheese with splenda and sf choc. sauce. Love this stuff.


----------



## scorpions (Jun 21, 2012)

As long as it meets my individual nutritions needs eating it 3 times a day is ok


----------



## army001 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been eating a lot of cottage cheese and no problem so far.


----------



## batesJ (Jun 25, 2012)

scorpions said:


> As long as it meets my individual nutritions needs eating it 3 times a day is ok



Imo:yeahthat:


----------

